# Brandy!!!!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Heres baby Maile pics!!!

Brand new baby Maile (shes all the way on the right with the little white spot).

















Maile Mae at 4 weeks.









Maile at 6 weeks.









8 weeks! The day we brought her home!!

















8 1/2 weeks.









12 weeks.









15 weeks









(I know I skipped a lot, I cant find any other pics!!!)

8 months.









10 months!









ONE YEAR!!!









Now!!! (14 1/2 months).


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice! Maile's life in pictures!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Nice! Maile's life in pictures!


LOL. Thanks Andy. I wasnt here when she was a puppy pup...and Brandy asked to see pics...so I dug, and found most.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I love the log picture


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG she was the cutest puppy!!! all puppies are cute but she was really cute!! Good thing I did not know you when you got her I might have had to steal her


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG she was the cutest puppy!!! all puppies are cute but she was really cute!! Good thing I did not know you when you got her I might have had to steal her


Hahaha...woulda been a fair trade for Riot! LOL. WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Maile's so cute


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes *gawgeous*!!!!

Man Andys litter is getting old, and I don't think any one else is having puppies this year!! We all all gonna have to start pulling out puppy pics to get our puppy fix lol..

She is so beautiful and what a pretty litter


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww they get big so fast, very cute pics.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love maile baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Shes *gawgeous*!!!!
> 
> Man Andys litter is getting old, and I don't think any one else is having puppies this year!! We all all gonna have to start pulling out puppy pics to get our puppy fix lol..
> 
> She is so beautiful and what a pretty litter


Those are only the females! There were 5 males as well! We almost got the blue one with the thick white collar around her neck that doesnt connect....it was between maile and her.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMGosh I just literally OD'd on the cuteness ..... thanks shantel ~!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

She looks really cute in the 6 weeks photo. xD


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Love Maile - and love the 12 week pic - Looks like she does now in that one.
I'm sad I didn't have my Josey when she was a baby!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aww!!!!! she was so precious!! Don't you wish you could turn back time for just a day.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> aww!!!!! she was so precious!! Don't you wish you could turn back time for just a day.


Yesss!!! I miss when she was the size of my Chis and I could hold her all day long!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Yesss!!! I miss when she was the size of my Chis and I could hold her all day long!!!


Yeah I know what ya mean! I have got more pics of jay when she was a baby on my phone than anything and when i get bored at work i got back and look at them....just makes my day lol Maile looked like such a little snuggle butt!


----------

